# New puppy, breaks my heart o leave it alone



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I just got a 8 week old puppy last Friday. I work from 8-5, and go home for lunch to see him...but it breaks my heart to leave him alone, he whines all day while I'm gone. 

Is leaving him alone for 4 hours at a time doing him any harm? I went and checked on him today at 9:30 and he was crying like crazy and jumped in my arms when I bent down to see him.. 

I could leave him with my parents while I'm at work...but I didn't want to risk him bonding to someone other than me...am I wrong in thinking that?


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

If you have the option of leaving your puppy with your parents while you're not home, I would do that! They are just little babies at 8 weeks old and need a lot of attention. Plus, it would be great if your parents help with potty training and other training. You'll feel less guilty, your puppy will be happy and your parents will fall in love with the little guy. It's a win-win-win situation.







I wouldn't look at it as him bonding with someone else. It's more socialization because he's around other people.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

If I had that option I would to.
But leaving the little one for 4 hours at a time I did it too
give him a baby to keep him company, leave a tv on or radio
when you come home don't be all excited just walk over to crate and let him out get him outside then be excited to see him.
I am sure he is fine.
I did the same thing with Brady


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i agree with b. if you parents will take him, by all means, let them.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

If I leave him at home I have two options on where to keep him. I have a completely empty bedroom that has no carpet or anything in it. It has a 5x4 closet in it. I put his crate, and food/water in there with him today and closed him in with the light on and a radio playing outside. 

Should I keep doing that, or let him have the run of the entire bedroom. I was thinking the closet would be better for potty training. 

If I left him with my parents it would be at their mobile home dealership they own. But, it's to far for me to go see him at lunch...and I really want him to bond and connect with me, and not turn into yet another family dog.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Puppy will LOOOOVE you as his person, even if he stays with Mom and Dad during the day. You will be training him, loving him, stroking him, cuddling him, brushing him, walking him, kissing his lil nose, changing his water in his water bowl, etc etc etc. He WILL truly adore you. You already care so much for his feelings-- HE KNOWS THAT.







He will still be your very best buddy, even if your parents help out right now in giving him care he needs during this critical baby stage. He already feels your love for him. You two will be best buds if he stays with your parents at the dealership during the daytime, plus, he will have the care he needs. Everybody wins!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I am tending to agree with brightelf. He will love you no matter what because you are the one really caring for him, and he will be sleeping with you at night not at your parents. I had to crate my first GSD pup while I worked eight hours a day, but I worked so close to home that I went home every two hrs on my 15 min breaks and on my lunch break to let him out, so he was only in there 2 hrs at a time, I see your concern and it is VERY heartbreaking. My pup is now 3yrs old and I still hate leaving him alone, so it doesn't really get easier, at least not for me. What we did eventually is introduce him to my neighbor friend who is retired, she would take care of him during the day if there was no way I could get home. He does love her, which is fine because she still babysits him for me every now and then, but he is completely devoted to myself and my husband, he is literally our shadow, so his bonds with us were not interrupted by him being puppy sat by our neighbor, and the great thing about that is now I have someone I know and trust and who my dog is comfortable enough to be around for the occasions where we are gone all day and he just can't go with us.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, that's what I'll do then guys. Do you think I should give my parents any special instructions then? They adore him and I'm sure they would play with him just as much as I would....but be able to do it all day. 

For today I couldn't take it anymore with him being in that little closet, so when I went him I puppy safed the bedroom (swept, taped over electrical socket) and put the door back up (had taken it down to paint it, new house) and let him have the run of the bedroom. 

I was amazed, after 3 days of potty training he seems to be already getting the idea, this morning when I was getting ready we walked outside to poop...yeah it was on the front porch....but that's progress lol.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I would keep using the crate, instead of the entire room or the closet. And as previously advised, approach and open the crate with as little fanfare-keep it calm and head directly to the puppy's potty area. You guys can get excited outside.

I also agree with the others if you have that option of leaving the puppy with your parents if they will take on that responsibility. The only caution I would add is for you to have some agreement as to what is and is not allowed at this age - if they are going to spoil the new addition (isn't that a grandparent's right?) or let him do what you may not want at this age you may want to reconsider that option.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

His crate seems to small to keep him in for daytime hours to me. All I have right now is the crate the breeder shipped him in and it's basically a cat taxi. He can stand up in it and turn around...but there's not much room to stretch.. 

This evening I may go get him a bigger one.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

He doesnt need much room now. Only precaution with your parents watching him is remember he hasnt had his shots. I personally would try to keep him away from other pups. Not sure how to tell if there are things around that could affect his health or not, but hopefully someone will know.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

the crate is fine if you give him any more room than what he has at the moment he will potty in his crate, once he is housebroken then you can give him a whole room or a nice size crate to stretch in.

I would let your parents keep him while you are at work, great socialization for him plus he isn't crying all day, you will know he is cared for so you can focuse more on work, when you see him after work have a fun time lots of play and lovin. 

just make sure your parents know how you want him fed, maybe how you want him corrected, just little things, it is part of his training


----------

